# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Fikri arıkan

## ceydaaa

fikriarikan.jpgÇorum'un Alaca kazasından olup 32 yaşındaydı. Ankara Türközü Bademlidere 
semtinde oturuyordu. Ankara'da cereyan eden bir takım olaylara karıştığı 
iddiasıyla tutuklanarak Mamak Askeri Cezaevi'ne kapatılmıştı. Yargılandığı 12 
Eylül mahkemelerinde 'idam'ına karar verildi. 27 Mart günü, sabahın ilk 
saatlerinde Mamak Cezaevi'nde kaldığı ölüm hücresinden çıkarılarak götürüldüğü 
Ankara Merkez Kapalı Cezaevi'nde asılarak şehit edildi. Cenazesi, Ankara 
Karşıyaka Mezarlığı'na defnedildi.

----------

